# shipping large quantities of cherry



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I need to ship about 250 cherrys( i have between 400 and 500 in my hex, they are worse then rabbits lol) from the west coast to the mid west. I was wondering if its better to ship large numbers in a few bags, or several smaller bags. i will be using kordon breather bags. I can see there being pros and cons for both. any imput?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: shipping large quantiys of cherry*

Definitely more small bags are better. If one leaks it is just one, if the shrimp in one bag dies and poisons the rest it is just one bag, if the bag overinflates due to changes in pressure because of the airplane flight it is only one bag.

Breather bags tear more often than regular bags in my opinion.

Don't forget to put something in the bag for the shrimp to hold on to dear life and not stress too much.

Use newspaper so the bags do not move in transit.

Put all small bags in a larger bag - if one bag leaks the post office will freak out, hold the box and try to call you. The shrimp may die because of the delay.


----------



## Iloveshrimp (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: shipping large quantiys of cherry*

I agree with Niko, divide into as many bags as you are willing to bag up and put them all in a flat rate box and you should be good to go


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd say 30 max per small breather bag


----------

